# Drive 55 Mock Up Pedal



## music6000 (Sep 19, 2020)

WIth Jewel as Requested!


----------



## ADAOCE (Sep 19, 2020)

If you don’t mind I’m totally going to do this same decal that is very nice! Might put one of those fender amp jewels on there though with a white led under it


----------



## music6000 (Sep 19, 2020)

Go for it, I have used fender amp jewels a few times.
Be careful how you mount it as it can stick too far out internally & foul on the PCB!


----------



## daeg (Sep 19, 2020)

Looks good. Love the original amp aesthetics.

If you're a 5E3 guy you're going to enjoy this pedal. It's a little flubby and you have to micromanage the 'Master' level, but playing it just _feels right._


----------



## ADAOCE (Sep 19, 2020)

music6000 said:


> Go for it, I have used fender amp jewels a few times.
> Be careful how you mount it as it can stick too far out internally & foul on the PCB!


Yeah good point I was thinking about how to mount it properly


----------



## music6000 (Sep 19, 2020)

This is what I do,


----------



## music6000 (Sep 20, 2020)

This was done without the Beveled Flange, Cut excess thread off and screwed Beveled flange from inside the pedal.
Saturn V Handwired :


----------



## ADAOCE (Sep 21, 2020)

music6000 said:


> This is what I do,
> 
> 
> View attachment 6409 View attachment 6410



sweet! That’s exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Robert (Sep 23, 2020)

Here's how Pettyjohn does it.


----------



## ADAOCE (Sep 23, 2020)

Robert said:


> Here's how Pettyjohn does it.
> 
> View attachment 6471


Very simple looks easy enough. Thanks


----------



## music6000 (Sep 23, 2020)

I  need to find out what Electrical thread pitch it is and you can just buy the Jewel & nut.
I've looked at Fibre washers & rubber O rings but they didn't meet my standards!

You could also use kneaded epoxy, I found this stuff is really good for plugging up holes & chip outs! 
You just slice a piece off & squeeze it between your fingers to mix the 2 different colours together.
The downside is you can't remove the Jewel as it sets like concrete!!!


----------



## music6000 (Sep 27, 2020)

music6000 said:


> I  need to find out what Electrical thread pitch it is and you can just buy the Jewel & nut.
> I've looked at Fibre washers & rubber O rings but they didn't meet my standards!
> 
> You could also use kneaded epoxy, I found this stuff is really good for plugging up holes & chip outs!
> ...


It is 9/16-24TPI, Look for 9/16-24 Jam Nut  in description!


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Sep 27, 2020)

Love those jewel lamp styles. I've always wanted to use em but couldn't justify the price. Cool hack.

I found these bezels on Mouser. They are push in like the ones sold in the store here. Similar but different. The LED on the right is floating below the bezel. The LED on the left is nested up into the bezel.



And they're 5mm clear UV LED's.


----------



## music6000 (Sep 28, 2020)

music6000 said:


> This is what I do,
> 
> 
> View attachment 6409 View attachment 6410


Giving away Trade secrets, you can use these also.
Just go to a shop that sells all types of rupbber grommets & take your Fender style Jewel & 5mm LED with you.
The small hole grommet presses inside the Jewel to hold the 5mm LED.
The larger hole grommet for screwing over the Jewel outer thread :


----------



## daeg (Sep 28, 2020)

Let me just put this here while I'm thinking of it:

The Formula 55 makes a huge volume and gain leap when going from Green to Red mode. Using On/On/On DPDT instead of the On/On would give you 3 gain levels rather than 2 -- I'm certain most people will prefer it. Which stage would get the extra gain in the center position would be dependent on how PedalPCB does the layout.


----------



## Robert (Sep 29, 2020)

daeg said:


> Which stage would get the extra gain in the center position would be dependent on how PedalPCB does the layout.



Or which type of On/On/On you used.


----------



## daeg (Sep 29, 2020)

Robert said:


> Or which type of On/On/On you used.



Didn't consider that. In my mind they were all 'Type 1' per the chart below.


----------

